
Rameshbabu Praggnanandhaa, the boy genius who became chess Grandmaster at 12 - bluedino
https://m.economictimes.com/news/sports/meet-rameshbabu-praggnanandhaa-the-boy-genius-who-became-chess-grandmaster-at-12/articleshow/64898837.cms
======
throwaway8879
I've seen a few of his games featured/analysed on agadmator's youtube
channel[0] and Praggnanandhaa is really really good. Very excited to see where
he goes in the next few years.

[0] - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-52He4PF-
NA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-52He4PF-NA)

